# LEGO fish tank (and cat!)



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Spotted this just now on one of the LEGO boards I frequent  Thought I'd share!









via Flickr - All sizes | Midnight Snack | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

An awesome addition to the Lego universe, complete with cat. But, they're going to have to come up with bigger and bigger ones, when Lego MTS sets in.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahah thats awesome


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Very nice 
And thanks for the laugh, Morainy


----------

